# Patellar Luxation



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs was x-rayed today and the Vet thinks he has Patellar Luxation. The Vet wants to wait for confirmation from the radiologist before sending us for a consult.

What do you all know about this condition and treatments?
Anyone else's Hav have this? What did you do?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm no expert in this area but I wanted to send positive thoughts your way. I think there are different severities of this condition though. Did Gibbs give you any cause for concern in this area? I guess it's wait and see but if it comes back that he does have this condition and he were my dog I'd see a specialist.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Did Gibbs give you any cause for concern in this area?


Twice. The first was a week ago. I took him out in the morning and for a few steps it seemed like he didn't want to put weight on his back leg. It only lasted for about 10 seconds and I thought it could have been ice and snow related.

My wife noticed it a second time today. We took him to the Vet and his knee seemed tender, so the Vet took x-rays.



jabojenny said:


> but if it comes back that he does have this condition and he were my dog I'd see a specialist.


Way ahead of you. One of our clients is the preeminent surgical specialists in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Good luck keep us posted!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was younger she sometimes seemed to run funny with one of her back legs; a little hitch in her get-along. I mentioned it to the vet and she said she may have Patellar Luxation. I was also told that you need to wait until a dog is 2 years old to get a definitive diagnosis. I'm not sure if that's really true or not but figured I'd wait until that point and then get an ortho eval from a specialist in Seattle. Anyways, about 8 months ago I started putting *In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs* powder in her food in the mornings and it seems to have curtailed her joint issues.

-Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

We are going thru this right now –about a month ago, we started to notice Vino have an occasional limp. Not sure how long its been going on since he has so much hair, we were even having a hard time trying to figure out which leg it was with all that hair. Like Gibbs’ it only lasted a few seconds. It seems to always happen after he has been lying down for a while and gets up, take about 2-3 steps and the limp is gone. He starts playing and being goofy as always. He doesn’t seem hurt at all. The vet told us to pay attention how he lays, is he laying on one leg and making it fall asleep. We told the vet we were concern it could be patellar luxation but they don’t think it is since it is his front right-leg and not his back legs plus they said what were describing sounded more like arthritis but he is far too young for that. They also think he might have pulled a muscle in his leg or shoulder since he seems sensitive during the exam. They took x-rays and said his right knee hasn’t fully developed and they also gave us some meds and we going back next week for a follow-up and more x-rays (on the house - which is very nice of them). He isn’t limping as much but still has the occasional limp. 

How old is Gibbs?

Jeanne- thanks for the suggestion of “In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs” and going to give a try.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler has been taking Cosequin DS for about 4-5 years now, as he had some stiffness while getting up at that time. He now has absolutely no stiffness at all and he is 16 1/2 and has a torn ACL. I was told that he would definitely develop arthritis in his injured knee, but it hasn't happened. I also give him half a tablet twice a day even though the maintenance does is half tablet a day. Maybe my overdosing is working. lol


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler has been taking Cosequin DS for about 4-5 years now, as he had some stiffness while getting up at that time. He now has absolutely no stiffness at all and he is 16 1/2 and has a torn ACL. I was told that he would definitely develop arthritis in his injured knee, but it hasn't happened. I also give him half a tablet twice a day even though the maintenance does is half tablet a day. Maybe my overdosing is working. lol


Tycho, my Coton, has mild luxating patella in one back leg which manifests itself in a hoppity-skippity sort of gait sometimes, not always. It is apparently not causing him undue distress for now - the amount of slippage in the joint is very small. But I will see if I can get Cosequin DS in the UK, it must be good if Tyler is on it, he's done so well, hasn't he.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Tycho, my Coton, has mild luxating patella in one back leg which manifests itself in a hoppity-skippity sort of gait sometimes, not always. It is apparently not causing him undue distress for now - the amount of slippage in the joint is very small. But I will see if I can get Cosequin DS in the UK, it must be good if Tyler is on it, he's done so well, hasn't he.


He has done and continues to do well, Lalla. He went to the vet today for his flu shot which I consented to because of his advanced age and the fact that he is exposed to several dogs at the rehab facility. Not only did the vet say that he certainly doesn't look or act his age, but that he has the teeth of a 4 year old dog. That daily brushing is working!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> He has done and continues to do well, Lalla. He went to the vet today for his flu shot which I consented to because of his advanced age and the fact that he is exposed to several dogs at the rehab facility. Not only did the vet say that he certainly doesn't look or act his age, but that he has the teeth of a 4 year old dog. That daily brushing is working!!!


You and Tyler are an inspiration to us all, Mary. Thank you!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Found Cosequin DS easily - needless to say Amazon has it. I've ordered some, thanks, Mary, for the info.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Gibbs

Fred had the surgery May of 2012. When he was a wee pup I was told both his knees were bad. I was told at that time not to do surgery until he was lame more days than good in a months time. He hardly ever limped as he aged until one day I noticed he wasn't putting weight on his back leg. It was not even noticeable! I had to walk up to him and tap both his legs with my hand, then I could tell he was not putting full weight on it. I tapped his legs daily for a couple weeks taking notice how many days he was protecting that leg. It went on for a couple weeks so I knew it was time for surgery. 

Surgery went well but he had to be confined with limited exercise for a few months.When he was finally allowed to walk, it had to be short and on leash. He had a cast on his leg and looked so pitiful. 

His other leg is ok for now……we continue to hike and keep his muscles strong. I give him supplements and keep a close eye on his weight. I keep him lean because of his bad knee. 

Please feel free to ask me anything else I forgot to mention.

Here is Fred is post op.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, poor Fred! It's always so heartbreaking when they are suffering, isn't it. I'm so glad he's ok now. I do hope Gibbs doesn't have to have any surgery, and can keep going at least for now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler has been taking Cosequin DS for about 4-5 years now, as he had some stiffness while getting up at that time. He now has absolutely no stiffness at all and he is 16 1/2 and has a torn ACL. I was told that he would definitely develop arthritis in his injured knee, but it hasn't happened. I also give him half a tablet twice a day even though the maintenance does is half tablet a day. Maybe my overdosing is working. lol


Should I also get the double strength or regular for Fred? He is 15 lbs. This stuff looks better than what he is taking now. I was thinking maybe one pill a day? Should I get the capsules and mix it into his food?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, the surgeries suck. I hate to see them suffer like you


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Sorry to hear about Gibbs
> 
> Fred had the surgery May of 2012. When he was a wee pup I was told both his knees were bad. I was told at that time not to do surgery until he was lame more days than good in a months time. He hardly ever limped as he aged until one day I noticed he wasn't putting weight on his back leg. It was not even noticeable! I had to walk up to him and tap both his legs with my hand, then I could tell he was not putting full weight on it. I tapped his legs daily for a couple weeks taking notice how many days he was protecting that leg. It went on for a couple weeks so I knew it was time for surgery.
> 
> ...


Oh, poor Fred looks so sad! Glad it all worked out for him. Everything you mentioned that you are doing for his other leg is exactly what was recommended for Tyler's ACL. He needs the exercise to keep up the muscle because, ultimately, that is what will keep him walking, as a torn ACL will never repair itself, thus the joint won't be stable and it's up to the muscle to will take over for it. Also, Tyler is very lean and I was told, just today at his vet visit that being lean is the best thing for bad joints. He also takes a supplement which contains chondrotin and glucosamine which seems to work wonders for him. Sounds like we're both on the same page for our guys.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Unable to quote previous comments from this device but wanted to say that I hope Gibbs does not have a trick knee or it's not serious. The cocker spaniel I had many years ago had a luxating patella in a back leg. It came to light as a puppy when she jumped off a bed and was in serious pain. Fortunately it was the one and only time it caused her pain. No surgery required. Later in life she developed arthritis and I had her on Cosequin. Whenever I ran out and she was off the meds, the difference was obvious. When I was living in Germany and the Army vet ran out of Cosequin, they told me to use human glucosamine. I switched to Osteo Bi-Flexx. I just read something that said the Ph differs between human and canine glucosamine, possibly affecting effectiveness, but the Osteo Bi-Flexx worked just fine.

Tip: Because it is hard to tell which limb is bothering a dog, film the dog from the side and watch its head. Head will be down when pressure is on normal limb; head will come up when pressure is on sore limb.

I did this a few months ago for one of my Havs who was limping off and on for a few weeks. I used it to show the vet because I knew she wouldn't be limping on the day of the appt! Likely she just pulled a muscle -- No issues since then.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DeeDee said:


> Tip: Because it is hard to tell which limb is bothering a dog, film the dog from the side and watch its head. Head will be down when pressure is on normal limb; head will come up when pressure is on sore limb.


This works for front limb lameness, not for hind legs. It also depends on the part of the leg affected. An animal whose shoulder is sore will bring their head UP on that side as they work to "throw" that leg forward.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> This works for front limb lameness, not for hind legs. It also depends on the part of the leg affected. An animal whose shoulder is sore will bring their head UP on that side as they work to "throw" that leg forward.


They are so interesting, aren't they, these referred behaviours, in us humans, too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Oh, poor Fred looks so sad! Glad it all worked out for him. Everything you mentioned that you are doing for his other leg is exactly what was recommended for Tyler's ACL. He needs the exercise to keep up the muscle because, ultimately, that is what will keep him walking, as a torn ACL will never repair itself, thus the joint won't be stable and it's up to the muscle to will take over for it. Also, Tyler is very lean and I was told, just today at his vet visit that being lean is the best thing for bad joints. He also takes a supplement which contains chondrotin and glucosamine which seems to work wonders for him. Sounds like we're both on the same page for our guys.


Sure does! I am going to buy the product you have as soon as I run out of what I'm using. Thanks for recommending it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> They are so interesting, aren't they, these referred behaviours, in us humans, too.


Yes. I've learned a LOT about soundness and body mechanics from my years of working with horses, where even a very SLIGHT deviation from true can be bad news.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

krandall said:


> This works for front limb lameness, not for hind legs. It also depends on the part of the leg affected. An animal whose shoulder is sore will bring their head UP on that side as they work to "throw" that leg forward.


Good to know!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

YEAH

No Patellar Luxation

Just received the good news from the Vet


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:whoo: Great way to start the weekend! What's the diagnosis if no PL?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Forgot to add I love your avatar pic, I bet Mae will have Gibbs' coloring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> YEAH
> 
> No Patellar Luxation
> 
> Just received the good news from the Vet


Awesome news!! Did they say what was going on? Did he just pull something?


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> Awesome news!! Did they say what was going on? Did he just pull something?


That's what they're thinking, he may have pulled something


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Aah that's wonderful news.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Really good news, John and Dana, you must be greatly relieved.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

That is good news!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that Gibbs is good. What a relief that must have been for all of you.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler has been taking Cosequin DS for about 4-5 years now, as he had some stiffness while getting up at that time. He now has absolutely no stiffness at all and he is 16 1/2 and has a torn ACL. I was told that he would definitely develop arthritis in his injured knee, but it hasn't happened. I also give him half a tablet twice a day even though the maintenance does is half tablet a day. Maybe my overdosing is working. lol


Tycho is now on Cosequin DS, Mary; it's the first so-called chewable table that he actually LIKES!! He even growled at Cuba just now, when I gave him his half-tab daily dose, when she came to investigate! He's been taking it for four days, so don't expect any miracles, just hope that little by little it might build up and help, thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Tycho is now on Cosequin DS, Mary; it's the first so-called chewable table that he actually LIKES!! He even growled at Cuba just now, when I gave him his half-tab daily dose, when she came to investigate! He's been taking it for four days, so don't expect any miracles, just hope that little by little it might build up and help, thanks so much for the suggestion.


Kodi is on Glyco-Flex 2 (which is just another brand of glucosamine) He doesn't currently have any joint problems, but my vet thinks that all dogs who are in heavy athletic training should be on it for joint protection. Since we do this for horses too, it made sense to me! 

He's on the Glyco-Flex 2 rather than the original, because the original (like many glucosamine supplements) is made from ground bovine trachea&#8230; and even that TIY bit of beef is too much for his digestive tract. GF2 is made from mussels and other shell fish instead, and he tolerates that well.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Kodi is on Glyco-Flex 2 (which is just another brand of glucosamine) He doesn't currently have any joint problems, but my vet thinks that all dogs who are in heavy athletic training should be on it for joint protection. Since we do this for horses too, it made sense to me!
> 
> He's on the Glyco-Flex 2 rather than the original, because the original (like many glucosamine supplements) is made from ground bovine trachea&#8230; and even that TIY bit of beef is too much for his digestive tract. GF2 is made from mussels and other shell fish instead, and he tolerates that well.


We are ok with beef, Karen; Tychy has a mild luxating patella on one back leg so that he hoppity-skips a bit. Reading all this it seemed sensible, following Mary's success, to try some kind of glucosamine. It's such a help that he actually wants to eat them! SO unlike him!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> Tycho is now on Cosequin DS, Mary; it's the first so-called chewable table that he actually LIKES!! He even growled at Cuba just now, when I gave him his half-tab daily dose, when she came to investigate! He's been taking it for four days, so don't expect any miracles, just hope that little by little it might build up and help, thanks so much for the suggestion.


Good, Lalla. I hope he has the same success rate that Tyler has had. It does take a while to "kick-in" but has worked wonders and, as I mentioned, Tyler is actually on the full initial dose of 1 tablet per day rather than the maintenance dose of 1/2 tablet. I give him 1/2 after his breakfast and the other 1/2 after his dinner. He looks forward to it as though it's the best dessert ever. It must taste great as Tycho is gobbling it up too and guarding it from Cuba.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi is on Glyco-Flex 2 (which is just another brand of glucosamine) He doesn't currently have any joint problems, but my vet thinks that all dogs who are in heavy athletic training should be on it for joint protection. Since we do this for horses too, it made sense to me!
> 
> He's on the Glyco-Flex 2 rather than the original, because the original (like many glucosamine supplements) is made from ground bovine trachea&#8230; and even that TIY bit of beef is too much for his digestive tract. GF2 is made from mussels and other shell fish instead, and he tolerates that well.


I just bought Osteo BI-Flex for myself today, Karen, as my thumb has been bothering me with all this cold weather we've had and the cortisone injection I had months and months ago has worn off. It, too, is made from shell fish, although my vet told me that some people actually take their dog's Cosequin DS as they actually like the taste of it and it is cheaper than the human alternative. Didn't want to go that route!


----------

